

Cordova Hot Code Push - hassellof
https://github.com/nordnet/cordova-hot-code-push

======
hassellof
Yesterday we released our, previously internal, approach to doing hot code
push for hybrid apps as an Open Source native cordova plugin for iOS and
Android. It should work well with any cordova/phonegap based app.

We would welcome your feedback.

